# Kre-8 Airbrush



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Here is a few pics of his work.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats some straight up nice mutha fkin work...
damn..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn! that guy has some world class skills. post more shit up


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2007, 10:45 PM~8629572
> *thats some straight up nice mutha fkin work...
> damn..
> *


Ya he is a talented dude.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2007, 10:50 PM~8629605
> *damn! that guy has some world class skills. post more shit up
> *


I will as soon as I get more pics.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

More of his work on the Tooth Deville.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...243892&hl=tooth


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

That some of the best murals ive ever seen


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

YES, his work is some of the best I've ever seen also


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Hopefully I can still afford his work when my car is ready hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

beautiful work,,he's a talented cat.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey 509 no pics from my trunk?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 24 2007, 07:31 PM~8635561
> *hey 509 no pics from my trunk?
> *


I didnt get any.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

neat


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

JESUS~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that link lid looks clean


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much does he charge? does he have a website


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 8 2007, 09:56 AM~8745325
> *how much does he charge? does he have a website
> *


A couple of bucks :biggrin: He is building a website right now should be done soon.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

very nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dudes got skillz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

his work is sick,i thought evreyone in washington new of him...dont know what your missin he's gonna do my impala roof... :biggrin: :biggrin: any pics of the regal he did?nice!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

amazing work homie.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Wow


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

awsome work anymore pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Sep 9 2007, 06:28 PM~8753658
> *his work is sick,i thought  evreyone in washington new of him...dont know what your missin he's gonna do my impala roof... :biggrin:  :biggrin: any pics of the regal he did?nice!!!
> *


509Rider is slackin' on the pics :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 10 2007, 06:18 PM~8760312
> *509Rider is slackin' on the pics :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 10 2007, 07:18 PM~8760312
> *509Rider is slackin' on the pics :uh:
> *


x2! SLACKERS :thumbsdown:



bad ass artwork for sure


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

WOW SICK WORK HOMIE .


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt for more pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Sep 13 2007, 09:40 PM~8787805
> *ttt for more pics :biggrin:
> *


go take some


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Fckg tight ass work!!!
PURO


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

i second that puro ...stunning work more pics guys...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

More pics coming


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:worship: 

mafukn talent right there!

props!


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

what are his prices like? are they insainly expnsive, if not i would take a trip up there just to get some of his work on my ride


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

bad ass art work homie true artist :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

The pics look good, but he's got skills you almost have to see in person...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 5 2007, 08:31 PM~9383910
> *what are his prices like? are they insainly expnsive, if not i would take a trip up there just to get some of his work on my ride
> *


I would not say insainly but he is expensive, but his quality is worth it.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Dam nice work . hes worth the price he charges im sure.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 Wow just wow!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

baddass....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thats some skill right there!!!


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 6 2007, 02:02 PM~9388918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 did he do the patterns and leafing also?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 6 2007, 03:58 PM~9390753
> *X2 did he do the patterns and leafing also?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 10 2007, 10:07 PM~9422967
> *TTT
> *



hey man i am building a car fleetwood. and right know is getting sprayed i want to know how much he will charge me for each quarter panel. let me know and maybe i can tow my car out there so hit me back up


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Dec 11 2007, 12:23 AM~9423585
> *hey man i am building a car fleetwood. and right know is getting sprayed i want to know how much he will charge me for each quarter panel. let me know and maybe i can tow my car out there so hit me back up
> *


He just made a screen name so hopefully he will be able to help you out with that.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 10 2007, 11:28 PM~9423614
> *He just made a screen name so hopefully he will be able to help you out with that.
> *


Post your work, I know he did some stuff for you recently. :0


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 10 2007, 06:35 PM~8760963
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 11 2007, 01:37 AM~9423868
> *Post your work, I know he did some stuff for you recently. :0
> *


Not done yet


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 11 2007, 06:21 AM~9424409
> *Not done yet
> *


Progress pics fool.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

HOLLY SHIT THATS KILLER...most of the pics of females I see air brushed on here look like transvestites! Keep up the good work, AMAZING


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

i hope when i get my ride this guys is still affordable..lol


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 11 2007, 06:21 AM~9424409
> *Not done yet
> *



:0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Still not done but here is a taste. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

FUCKN BAD ASS ARTIS uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn this fool has serious talent :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 18 2007, 02:57 AM~9475136
> *Damn this fool has serious talent  :0
> *


x2 I don't think hes up and coming I think hes already there.


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 23 2007, 11:16 PM~8629754
> *More of his work on the Tooth Deville.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...243892&hl=tooth
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE HAS SOME FUCKIN NICE SKILLZ


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Finished product


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

That's fuckin BAAAD :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 10 2008, 12:58 PM~9658505
> *Finished product
> 
> 
> ...


id hit it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

A guitar hes working on for display.


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

That is some nice art work.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow that homies get down! Bigtime!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

awesome work homie


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 10 2008, 10:58 AM~9658505
> *Finished product
> 
> 
> ...




nice work is it gonna be done by this summer?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 9 2008, 10:31 AM~9901827
> *nice work is it gonna be done by this summer?
> *


Not looking like it right now.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

More recent pics.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fuckin baddass.... :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn that is fuckin sick as hell :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:worship: very nice work!!!!


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

BAAAAAD ASS SHIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

that shit is real life :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 24 2007, 04:36 AM~8629532
> *Here is a few pics of his work.
> 
> 
> ...


sick work man

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

awesome work


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

So how can we contact this guy about getting some work done.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@May 9 2008, 07:34 AM~10614790
> *So how can we contact this guy about getting some work done.
> *


Go to his website 

www.kre8airbrushing.com


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 10 2008, 12:13 PM~10623576
> *Go to his website
> 
> www.kre8airbrushing.com
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

this guy is up their with the best


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 16 2008, 06:20 PM~10882696
> *this guy is u their with the best
> *


Say again?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

I have seen lots of shit throughout my years and this guy is amazing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

More of his work on my friends candy frame.

http://www.kre8airbrushstudio.com/index.ph...atid=1&PageNo=1


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT for the NorthWest!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

what ever happened to this?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

red chev said:


> what ever happened to this?
> View attachment 427779


Still over there from the last i heard


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

red chev said:


> what ever happened to this?
> View attachment 427779


Its settin in tooths shop he's workin on it slowly it will be out.


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bad ass! Art work!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

509Rider said:


> More of his work on my friends candy frame.
> 
> http://www.kre8airbrushstudio.com/index.ph...atid=1&PageNo=1


I think I finally found the one to do the tattoos on my ride!!!:thumbsup: I just hope he don't try and charge like fonzy,O.G. Abel,or Shadow:nicoderm: Does he travel???? Of course to my expense!!!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

dont know!! does he have contact info on his sight? mhiggy911 can get a hold of him!


----------

